# 18" wheels for r33 gtr



## briancgtr33 (Apr 21, 2009)

after a set of 18" wheels for a r33 gtr 9.5j et12 or there abouts. 
pics would be good, even better if on a r33


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

*18&quot; wheels for r33 gtr*

I’ve a set of Volk Rays TE37 18x10.5j et22 (from memory) come with Bridgestone 265/35/18 tyres. 
Need a repaint to make perfect. 
Identical wheel to what’s currently on my car pictured below.

Price- £1850
Location- Birmingham


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Miss post.


----------



## briancgtr33 (Apr 21, 2009)

thanks for the offers, i should have said i've got around £1000 maybe more with tyres and after a dark colour.
thanks Brian


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

We are breaking an R33 GTS and R35 GTR here at TMS Motorsport if you are still looking

*TMS Motorsport - Contact details*

.
.


Breaking R33 GTS-t for Parts - TMS Motorsport










.
.
.

Breaking R35 GTR for parts - TMS Motorsport


----------



## briancgtr33 (Apr 21, 2009)

should also had said i want a set all the same size and that will fit and fill the arches without using spacers
hopfully all going well i'll be ready to buy after the 6th as car's getting mapped, i want to wait till after just in case


----------



## wardiz (Dec 23, 2008)

Would you consider some Enkei RPF1 in bronze (not to be mix up with gold) ? Available only in the US in that color.
Size is 18x9.5" ET12.

Picture : http://wardiz.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Enkei-RPF1-bronze.jpg


----------



## briancgtr33 (Apr 21, 2009)

wardiz said:


> Would you consider some Enkei RPF1 in bronze (not to be mix up with gold) ? Available only in the US in that color.
> Size is 18x9.5" ET12.
> 
> Picture : http://wardiz.org/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/Enkei-RPF1-bronze.jpg


not really my cup of tea, thanks for the offer though


----------



## Kilerbegtr (Jan 1, 2016)

TABZ said:


> I’ve a set of Volk Rays TE37 18x10.5j et22 (from memory) come with Bridgestone 265/35/18 tyres.
> Need a repaint to make perfect.
> Identical wheel to what’s currently on my car pictured below.
> 
> ...


Hi TABZ, Are you wheels still for sale?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Kilerbegtr said:


> Hi TABZ, Are you wheels still for sale?




Yes. Feel free to pm me it leave contacts details.


----------



## briancgtr33 (Apr 21, 2009)

no longer looking.... just ordered some new ones
went for work t7r


----------



## briancgtr33 (Apr 21, 2009)

my new wheels


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

briancgtr33 said:


> after a set of 18" wheels for a r33 gtr 9.5j et12 or there abouts.
> pics would be good, even better if on a r33


Hi I got mine for sale.

They are Rays Gram Lights 57DR black. 

18x9.5 et12 

In good condition but 2 or 3 curbing marks around two of the rims.

Will post up some pics shortly.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## amervyn123 (Aug 11, 2012)

amervyn123 said:


> Hi I got mine for sale.
> 
> They are Rays Gram Lights 57DR black.
> 
> ...


Apologies. Didn't see your last message before I posted.


----------

